# looking to rescue a chihuahua puppy



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just want to know if anybody knows of anywhere that might have a chihuahua puppy that needs to be rehomed. There are a few reasons for looking for this type of dog but I cant afford the £500+ price tag and also believe its worth trying to help give a puppy in need a nice forever home.

If you have any ideas of who to ask or where to start looking it would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I doubt you will find one tbh as they are a very sought after breed


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Would you consider an older chi, a chi X or other small breed or crossbreed as you have more chance of finding one of those in a rescue?

Or does it 'have' to be a pedigree?


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

saxon said:


> Would you consider an older chi, a chi X or other small breed or crossbreed as you have more chance of finding one of those in a rescue?
> 
> Or does it 'have' to be a pedigree?


Nope im not after a pedigree unless one comes my way. its more from a low dander content and type of dog we are after. 

I did find the perfect little thing but after talking to the guy via email it would seem it is a scam and when i called him he sounded very west african...

Check out the sun local southampton look for the tea cup for £120 rehomeing fee...:bash:

Would also really like a puppy as we would like it to grow up with our kids..


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oooo if you fond a free pedigree chi pup il have one too :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Why not contact one of these

*British Chihuahua Club Rescue
*Mrs P Bungard, Hove, Sussex. Tel: 01273 413501

*Chihuahua Rescue Service*
Edith Esland, Chesterfield, Derbys. Tel: 01246 866334


If they cant help directly they might be able to give details of someone in your area who can.


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

If i find one there would need to be more than 2 cause i would take two..:whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.freewebs.com/manytearsrescue/

Does it have to be a chihuahua? As said already, they are very rarely found in rescue, even less likely as a pup (often many sought after dogs are snapped up before they're listed on rescue sites - sometimes by their rescuers!). Many Tears might be an idea though. Bit of a travel for you, but they often have ex-puppy farm small dogs in - but they need sometimes need a very special home. They have a couple of westies and cavvies in from what I can see on their site, but cant see any chis.

To be honest, if your heart is set on a chihuahua, I'd get in touch with all your local rescues, and national breed rescues, and keep your name on the list. Be prepared for a very long wait though - it might be easier to start saving up instead.

More useful links:
British Chihuahua Club

UK Dog Rescue Pages - Cesky and Cairn Terrier, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Chihuahua, Chinese Crested, Chow Chow, Rough Collie, Welsh Corgi Breed Rescues


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Why not contact one of these
> 
> *British Chihuahua Club Rescue
> *Mrs P Bungard, Hove, Sussex. Tel: 01273 413501
> ...


Many thanks that':2thumb:s a start...


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Many Tears Animal Rescue - Home
> 
> Does it have to be a chihuahua? As said already, they are very rarely found in rescue, even less likely as a pup (often many sought after dogs are snapped up before they're listed on rescue sites - sometimes by their rescuers!). Many Tears might be an idea though. Bit of a travel for you, but they often have ex-puppy farm small dogs in - but they need sometimes need a very special home. They have a couple of westies and cavvies in from what I can see on their site, but cant see any chis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I think it might be best to start saving to...


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

British Chihuahua Club Rescue wont rehome a dog with us as our children are to young..


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If it's a low dander dog you need doe sit need to be a small breed?
I wouldn't advise the very small breeds for kids at all due to their fragility.

I can't really advise on dogs that are 'low dander' as even hairless breeds will have skin dander.

I can say cavvies are fantastic for kids though, small but not fragile, and have the patience of a saint when brought up with kids.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I will have a cavvy one day. I dreamt I had one the other night, and woke up highly disappointed :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Knarf3 said:


> British Chihuahua Club Rescue wont rehome a dog with us as our children are to young..


 
I think thats wrong, unless theyve met the children in question how can they be ruled out? Just because some children are horrible little scrotes around animals, it doesnt mean they all are


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's their right to choose not to home to people with kids, just like it's the OPs right to use another rescue or wait til their kids are older.

They're not wrong, it's called damage limitation. Just like some rescues wont home to those who work all day or who have unneutered dogs - they are ensuring the animal is happy and finds a permanent safe home, it's not about the owner. Having a rescue dog is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> It's their right to choose not to home to people with kids, just like it's the OPs right to use another rescue or wait til their kids are older.
> 
> They're not wrong, it's called damage limitation. Just like some rescues wont home to those who work all day or who have unneutered dogs - they are ensuring the animal is happy and finds a permanent safe home, it's not about the owner. Having a rescue dog is a privilege, not a right.


While my two kids are little saints and would never hurt a fly i do agree with what you are saying. At the end of the day the rescue want what's best for the animal in question and not humans..


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think chi's should be homed with small kids either.
My brother -in-law had a small chi, he had his grandson vist, the boy slammed the door. No the dog was not trapped in the door the sound itself killed it. The little dog died of shock!!!!!

They are far too fragile to be aro, both physically and mentally, to be around small kids 24/7.
You would have to had one of the huge chi's to ahve it around kids and that sort of defeats the object of a chi altogether.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> It's their right to choose not to home to people with kids, just like it's the OPs right to use another rescue or wait til their kids are older.
> 
> They're not wrong, it's called damage limitation. Just like some rescues wont home to those who work all day or who have unneutered dogs - they are ensuring the animal is happy and finds a permanent safe home, it's not about the owner. Having a rescue dog is a privilege, not a right.


 
I agree with what your saying also, but im sure not all children would damage a dog thats all : victory:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

saxon said:


> I don't think chi's should be homed with small kids either.
> My brother -in-law had a small chi, he had his grandson vist, the boy slammed the door. No the dog was not trapped in the door the sound itself killed it. The little dog died of shock!!!!!
> 
> They are far too fragile to be aro, both physically and mentally, to be around small kids 24/7.
> You would have to had one of the huge chi's to ahve it around kids and that sort of defeats the object of a chi altogether.


 
An adult could slam a door, Drop a glass, stub their toe and scream, Firework night ect ect, doesnt sound like a healthy dog in the first place?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Doesn't detract from the fact that chi's, and italian greyhounds for that matter, are very fragile animals.

And I would hope that an adult, who owns such a dog, would have the wherewithall to be that little more careful. You cant' expect that from a small child.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

You should try these

Home - The Little Dog Rescue

Although I do agree with some of what has been said and Chi's are very fragile. But maybe you might find another small dog through little dog rescue that may be suitable : )


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> I agree with what your saying also, but im sure not all children would damage a dog thats all : victory:


Completely agree, I have 5 kids and a rescue dog : victory:

It was hard finding a rescue who'd home to us, luckily when we singled it down to a breed rescue they were very happy to take each case individually, and when they met the kids we were approved.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Knarf3 said:


> Just want to know if anybody knows of anywhere that might have a chihuahua puppy that needs to be rehomed. There are a few reasons for looking for this type of dog but I cant afford the £500+ price tag and also believe its worth trying to help give a puppy in need a nice forever home.
> 
> If you have any ideas of who to ask or where to start looking it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


 Think about it. Chihuahua puppies are worth £500+. So why would a breeder, breed a litter of puppies which were worth that sort of money, then simply hand them over to a rescue instead of selling them?
Simply put, you will not find litters of chihuahua puppies in rescue. If you want one, save your money up until you can afford to pay the price they are fetching.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I think thats wrong, unless theyve met the children in question how can they be ruled out? Just because some children are horrible little scrotes around animals, it doesnt mean they all are


The children don't have to be horrible. I'd never rehome one of my chuihuahuas to a home with small kids. Small kids trip and fall and aren't as careful when they are riding bikes, and playing indoors. When you have a dog which is so tiny with leg bones no thicker than chicken bones, a hefty toddler tripping and falling on it, would mean death by crushing or badly broken bones. They are simply not robust enough for the normal rough and tumble home life with small kids and I doubt any responsible chihuahua breeder would sell to the OP if he has little children. Certainly nobody in the breed that I know of would.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Think about it. Chihuahua puppies are worth £500+. So why would a breeder, breed a litter of puppies which were worth that sort of money, then simply hand them over to a rescue instead of selling them?
> Simply put, you will not find litters of chihuahua puppies in rescue. If you want one, save your money up until you can afford to pay the price they are fetching.


 
Agree totally on that!!!!!!

I had someone before xmas who wanted one of my £850 NI pups. Couldn't afford that price and had promised their son a pup for xmas. Would I take £100 cause that was all they could afford. Well sorry but they got a bloody lecture off me! Fully vaccinated, Pedigree, Top show parents? And they wanted a Bitch!!!!! 
Sorry but, when I wanted a Northern Inuit, I saved up. And for my second, I saved up, my 3rd I saved up, 4th Saved up. See the pattern.

I want a a lot of things, I want an extension building, Is someone out there who is a fully qualified builder, who can build me one, top spec tho, for £100?? :whistling2:


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks all. I will start saving for what we are after...: victory:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Knarf3 said:


> Thanks all. I will start saving for what we are after...: victory:


Hi guys hope your all good, i know theres some small breed pups in rescue at the mo, have a look at
Many Tears Animal Rescue - Dogs looking for homes
you have to trawl down the page but there is some there! 
here they are... of course if you want a pure bred Chi then go for it, you just have to save up x
put these here anyway you never know someone else might like them if you dont!


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Hey. We are all well. Thanks for the details but we really want a Chi as it is one of the few dogs that have a very low dander content. No its all good i am just going to save for a couple of months my OH and daughter will just have to be patiant. :2thumb:




lizardloverrach said:


> Hi guys hope your all good, i know theres some small breed pups in rescue at the mo, have a look at
> Many Tears Animal Rescue - Dogs looking for homes
> you have to trawl down the page but there is some there!
> here they are... of course if you want a pure bred Chi then go for it, you just have to save up x
> ...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I agree with what your saying also, but im sure not all children would damage a dog thats all : victory:


So, as a rehomer, please could you tell me what I should look out for to tell me which child would damage a tiny dog?
Do they have 666 tattooed on them? Or perhaps the parents would be honest and tell me that their child is a spoiled brat? Or maybe there are other signs to let me know which children would not want to play with the tiny dog, or accidentally step on it or fall over it because I've never managed to figure it out, so I just don't home to people with small kids to keep my dogs safe from harm.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

As a "rehomer", you should know about homechecks, the rescue you work for will have experienced homecheckers who will help you come to the decision based on individual cases.

Not all kids are sh*ts, just like not all chis are made of porcelain.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> As a "rehomer", you should know about homechecks, the rescue you work for will have experienced homecheckers who will help you come to the decision based on individual cases.
> 
> Not all kids are sh*ts, just like not all chis are made of porcelain.


i have to agree with the not all kids are shizers my 9 year old is fantastic with the animals he has been brought up with lots of different animals so there for knows to respect them 

he knows to check doors before opening and closing them he knows how to handle all the animals we have too 

so not all kids are the same and shouldnt all be tarred in with the kids hurt animals group


----------

